# UML-Tool mit Java Source Code-Generator gesucht



## Alan47 (28. Jun 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich arbeite persönlich recht gerne mit UML Klassendiagrammen und ich habe schon öfters gehört, dass es Tools gibt, in denen man UML-Klassendiagramme entwerfen und anschließend automatisch den Source Code daraus generieren kann. Nur leider hilft Dr. Google hier nicht wirklich weiter.

Ich habe bereits Argo-UML ausprobiert, allerdings ist es alles andere als angenehm zu bedienen und zudem nicht sehr "sophisticated" (Beispiel: in einem Klassendiagramm implementiert die Klasse A ein Interface B, welches Methoden vorschreibt. Im Klassendiagramm führt A die von B vorgeschriebenen  Methoden nicht explizit an. Die Folge - die Methodenrümpfe fehlen im generierten Source Code).

Es muss kein riesengroßes Tool sein, lediglich den Source Code für einfache Klassendiagramme generieren (Klassen-Signatur, Felder & Methoden-Rümpfe mit Dummy-Return-Wert) wär schön damit man das nicht alles händisch erstellen muss.

Irgendwelche Tipps oder Vorschläge?


Gruß,


Alan


----------



## tuttle64 (29. Jun 2011)

Hast Du es schon einmal mit Eclipse Modeling Tools resp. Eclipse mit Ecore versucht?


----------



## maki (29. Jun 2011)

> Irgendwelche Tipps oder Vorschläge?


Empfehle die Forensuche.


----------



## Andi_CH (30. Jun 2011)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Empfehle die Forensuche.



Ich werde dieses Posting verlinken, wenn ich wieder mal ermahnt werde es sei unnötig auf JAVA-Tags hinzuweiesen oder "don't feed the trolls" zu schreiben ....

Die Suche nach "UML Codegenerator" fördert drei Threads zu Tage die aber nichts aussagen.

Es würde IMO wesentlich mehr helfen, gleich konkrete Threads zu verlinken, wenn es die wirklich gibt oder mindestens die verwendeten Begriffe angeben.

Google kann wieder einmal mehr als die Forumssuche (oops sorry - es ist ja ein Tabuthema die zu kritisieren.)

Also google findet hier im Forum den da

Komerziell findet man was bei Altova - das kenn ich aber nur sehr oberflächlich, genau so wie das von Visual paradigm auch.

Aber schau dir mal umlet.com an. Das einzige was ich konkret eingesetzt habe war Rational Rose, aber das wurde ja leider durch IBM vernichtet und der Enterprise Architect dürfte für die Meisten hier unbezahlbar sein.


----------



## maki (30. Jun 2011)

Andi_CH hat gesagt.:


> Ich werde dich an dieses Posting verlinken, wenn ich wieder mal ermahnt werde es sei unnötig auf JAVA-Tags hinzuweiesen oder "don't feed the trolls" zu schreiben ....


Du solltest dir diese Ermahnungen zu Herzen nehmen, wir brauchen keine "Hilfssheriffs".



> Die Suche nach "UML Codegenerator" fördert drei Threads zu Tage die aber nichts aussagen.


Empfehle die Suche nach "uml to*l", den * durch ein o ersetzen, haben das Thema alle paar Wochen, Neulinge dürfen ruhig die SuFu bemühen, und der Hinweis darauf ist mehr als gerechtfertigt.


----------

